# Problems with photo albums



## Mzflower (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi,

Have only been able to access one of my albums since December. The other 2 show up partially, but when I click on them, they default to one album. 

Here is a pic of what I get when I'm in my albums. When I click on "this n that" the "silly pics" album opens. Can admin help with this please.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hi Mzflower, thank you for bringing that to our attention. I escalated that to the tech to have a look. Ill let you know as soon as it's been sorted.

Regards,
CG - Community Support


----------



## Mzflower (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Mzflower (Aug 3, 2013)

All fixed. Thank you!


----------

